# Boston Police hiring after military service



## j031 (Jan 20, 2016)

Good afternoon everyone. To put things short I happen to be in the U.S. Coast Guard right now and was interested in the Boston Police Department upon completion of my enlistment. I imagine the Department doesn't hire a ton of people and was basically wondering what the whole process would be. I haven't been able to find a ton of information out there.


----------



## j031 (Jan 20, 2016)

woodyd said:


> First, thank you for your service. BPD does hire a lot, by MA standards, they are the second largest PD in the state and regularly have classes. You will need to take a military make up exam (if you were not able to take the test last April due to military service), or if not, take the test next April. Contact CS for info about scheduling a military make up. Remember to bring your CO letter to the test if you're still in when you take it, or your DD214 if you take the test after you're discharged.


Thanks for the quick response. Two questions. I assume its the civil service exam they would have you take and if that is so does that come out every year or two?


----------



## CO4Sho (Mar 18, 2012)

If you have your heart set on Boston Police, make sure you have and keep residency in Boston.



j031 said:


> Good afternoon everyone. To put things short I happen to be in the U.S. Coast Guard right now and was interested in the Boston Police Department upon completion of my enlistment. I imagine the Department doesn't hire a ton of people and was basically wondering what the whole process would be. I haven't been able to find a ton of information out there.


----------

